# Nutrition?



## still learning (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, Do you take any type of nutritions?  Supplements?  for  your martial art training?

For myself..just a daily multi vitamins and minerals pill(Kirkland).  Certain days (redbull)....sometimes "Emer'gen-"C, from Alacer.

Which ones have you found works best for you?  ...Aloha


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 16, 2006)

I have taken various supplements like protein shakes onmmany occasion, though I struggle with sticking to a healthy eating plan. I do take vitamins when I remember and tend to first try homeopathic methods for illness etc. I have used Advocare products and EAS products. I like both but after awhile th expense gets me especially the Advocare products.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2006)

_*Moderator Note:*_

Thread moved to Health Tips for the Martial Artist.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 16, 2006)

I just drink Kauai coffee!  Just kidding. Actually we get the coffee shipped to us monthly.

I take Shaklee vitamins, calcium/mag, glucosamine sulfate, MSM, Nutriferon (Shaklee immunity booster), and Juice Plus (derivatives of vegetables or fruits).  Also been trying to stick to the South Beach diet in theory now. TW


----------



## stickarts (Apr 16, 2006)

I take shaklee multivitamin/mineral.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

I try to keep my fat/protien/carb ratios at about 1/3 each, like the Zone diet recomends. Just makes sense to me. I also buy whole food as much as possible trying to follow the Weston A. Price Foundation food guidelines.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 16, 2006)

I eat a lot.  And need to eat more as I am struggling to maintain weight recently.  Multi-Vits, 0-3 supps, proteen bombs.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> I eat a lot.  And need to eat more as I am struggling to maintain weight recently.  Multi-Vits, 0-3 supps, proteen bombs.



Explain Protein Bomb, please.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 16, 2006)

My bad; just slang for protein shake..powder..eggs...whatever.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> My bad; just slang for protein shake..powder..eggs...whatever.


-No, the "protien bomb" comes later if you drink too many of those


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 16, 2006)

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> -No, the "protien bomb" comes later if you drink too many of those



Been there...trust me...


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

still learning said:


> Hello, Do you take any type of nutritions?  Supplements?  for  your martial art training?
> 
> For myself..just a daily multi vitamins and minerals pill(Kirkland).  Certain days (redbull)....sometimes "Emer'gen-"C, from Alacer.
> 
> Which ones have you found works best for you?  ...Aloha



I drink Shakeology (meal replacement drink) and Results and Recovery Formula (post-workout). I also take a multivitamin.


----------

